# Just bought a new power supply and it doesn't work?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi i recently bought this power supply from tigerdirect.com

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2974472&CatId=1483

As you can see its modular, So what happened was i unpacked everything, took out my old power supply, then i looked to see what cables i was currently using so this way i could save room instead of having every cable pluged into the power supply (because the PSU is modular), so i did that then hooked everything up to my motherboard hard drive and dvdrw, and nothing happened when i turned my computer on. I made sure the power supply was switched to on, the only other thing i can think of that wouldn't make it work is that i plugged in the wrong cable to my hard drive. i tried so many different combinations of wires to get it to turn on but no luck, my motherboard light does turn on when i have to power cord plugged in, anyone have any answers?

-much appreciation in advanced


-also i have a Intel Desktop Board D101GGC motherboard


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Does your old psu still work in the machine? If so then your new one probly is faulty and you can send it back. Happens sometimes.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Did you remember to hook up your +12 volt molex to the motherboard and also the CPU/Heatsink fan to the motherboard. One other thing, are you sure you got the off/on switch on the correct pins, on the front panel header????


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thanks for your replies guys, yea i made sure the 12 volt was in and all the other wires you said, i even put my original PSU that i had back in and my computer turned on fine, im beginning to suspect its faulty but the thing is ive never really had any problems with tiger direct


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tiger Direct can't help it if the company sent a bad supply to them, so it is not their fault if it is a bad supply. 

Therefore, I would RMA that back to them....and, (sorry to say this) see if you can exchange it for a REAL power supply, because the one you purchased is not a great supply. Look for something like the Antec Trio series, Antec Neo HE series, Seasonic, Thermaltake "Toughpower" series, Silverstone....just don't buy something that is not a good brand name.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

id go for the antec trio 650w, i got the 430w version and its never let me down.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The one mentioned by our friend _emosun_ is a great power supply. It is a member of that Trio series mentioned earlier. This supply is made by Seasonic, the top of the heap in power supplies....well, along with PC Power & Cooling...which have many of their supplies made by Seasonic.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

ok sounds good im gonna return it within the next couple of days, thanks for all your help guys have a happy holliday


----------

